# Things That Make You Go Eeewwwww!!!



## Lady Nyxie

New game inspired by my dog Lakota. 

I came home this evening to find that said dog was sick today and messed all over himself, his dog bed, his cage, my floor and half of my kitchen... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Being and adult and seeing my father in a speedo... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## dave the dead

real story...last week I had a single serve applesauce with a black curly hair sitting on top of the sauce, neatly sealed below the plastic top.

ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Spooky1

Riding a bike (fast) as a kid and a bug flew straight down my throat. I couldn't cough it up so I just swallowed. I have no idea what it was, but it wasn't small. eeewwwwww


----------



## Lady Nyxie

This is going to be such a fun game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sneezing while driving down the road and seeing a big goober land on the windshield...eewwww!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Thinking about the things that your parents used to do when they were your age, knowing what you do at this age.


----------



## scareme

Babies poop, the first week of their lives. Right Sickie?


----------



## debbie5

I cannot stand my eye's poor judgement and desire to constantly look at a large, protruding, angry, golf-ball sized boil on a houseguest's neck that was lanced & draining...all the gloriousness of which I can clearly see, as the person decided it's best to "let it air out for a while". (gag) Oh- and did I mention that Mr. MRSA refused to sleep on the guest bed? I came home tonight to find him sound asleep on my COUCH. I can only hope that the couch cushion will be like a big slice of bread & sop up some of that neck gravy. 

Keep yer pussy parts covered UP, please.


----------



## pyro

keep yer pussy parts covered up----


----------



## pyro

Lady Nyxie said:


> New game inspired by my dog Lakota.
> 
> I came home this evening to find that said dog was sick today and messed all over himself, his dog bed, his cage, my floor and half of my kitchen... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reading debbie5's post about a house guest's pus-filled boil.....DOUBLE EEEEWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Walking into the bathroom at Wal-Mart... eeewwwww!!!

I didn't know they made "dead possum" air freshner.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

watching other people throw up...escpeccially when it's in a movie.

ewwwwww!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

pyro said:


>


pyro, where do you get all these hillarious clip arts from?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The dog just slimed me... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raw chicken that's gone bad in your refrigerator.....EEWWWW!!


----------



## scareme

Do you notice how every movie or TV show has people brushing their teeth? I hate watching people brushing thier teeth. Next everyone will start wiping their butts on film. EEEWWWW!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

scareme said:


> Do you notice how every movie or TV show has people brushing their teeth? I hate watching people brushing thier teeth. Next everyone will start wiping their butts on film. EEEWWWW!


eeewwwww!!! That just isn't right, but it did make me roflmao.


----------



## debbie5

When someone blows their nose, and they get what we call a "Mr. Roper"...that's when a big, swingy rope of snot goes from their tissue back to their nose, and you watch it sssttrreettcchhh....
OOoo- I am getting a flip-floppy stomach just typing this. 

I swear: I can deal with ANY bodiy fluid but snot. Toe cheese, barf, poo..whatever. I had one of my kids poop right on my hand once when I was changing her.Didn't phase me.
Just don't let me see a Mr.Roper....OMG. Gag.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When our first dog used to snack on cat poo (which is EEWWW already) and then come pant in our faces....EEEWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## scareme

That pile of red and brown fluid on the steps. I wonder what it is and who did it. EEWWW


----------



## Spooky1

When the dog is frantically licking it's butt, and then wants to lick me in the face immediately afterwards. Eewwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

Removing the trap under the sink to clean it and then sticking your fingers inside the pipe that goes into the wall to see if there's anything in there and finding a large wad of smelly black slime...EEEEWWW!!!


----------



## scareme

Did anyone watch "The Girls Next Door" last night? The bubble gum alley. EEWWWW!


----------



## debbie5

Having to clean someone else's toilet....


----------



## debbie5

Speaking of toilets:

having public toilet water splash up on your butt...then wondering what disease you just potentially caught.


----------



## dave the dead

debbie5 said:


> When someone blows their nose, and they get what we call a "Mr. Roper"...that's when a big, swingy rope of snot goes from their tissue back to their nose, and you watch it sssttrreettcchhh....
> OOoo- I am getting a flip-floppy stomach just typing this.
> 
> I swear: I can deal with ANY bodiy fluid but snot. Toe cheese, barf, poo..whatever. I had one of my kids poop right on my hand once when I was changing her.Didn't phase me.
> Just don't let me see a Mr.Roper....OMG. Gag.


MR ROPER...lmao! never heard that one before, but I do gag when a large round snot-glob finds it way free, to gleefully sun itself on someone's mustache...code name for that one is "pirate on the hair ship".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of snot, ever notice how people will look into their used tissue/hankie post nose-blow as if they're expecting to find a treasure there?


----------



## ededdeddy

Absolutely... That was my EWWW. How about the people who pick their noses at traffic lights.. What you don't know that your car has windows??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another snot one...going over to my brother's rental house to help him paint the bedroom that used to belong to the previous renter's teenage son, and finding a row of dried boogers on the wall near where the bed used to be...EEEWWWWW!!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

stepping on a hairball with bare feet in the middle of the night. Thanks cat. It was on the steps too. lucky I didn't fall


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Knowing that I start back to school tomorrow night... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Cleaning the hair out of the tub drain... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Experiencing what Tim Allen refers to as a "vomit burp"....eeewwww!!!


----------



## Spooky1

As a kid I was playing football in the backyard and got tackled in the area of the yard where the dog poops (aka the mine field) .... eewwwww (Mom, I think these clothes need to go in the laundry right now)


----------



## dave the dead

When I was dating my wife way back when, we were at a restaurant with a salad bar buffet. A very 'white trash' mom and her knot of kids came in, and while she was at the counter paying for a single buffet meal, her filthy kids literally mauled the salad bar....she turns around and yells across the restaurant for them to "GIT YER BOOGER-HOOKS OF'N THAT AND GO SIT DOWN!"

I have never seen a restaurant clear out that fast...


----------



## dave the dead

ededdeddy said:


> stepping on a hairball with bare feet in the middle of the night. Thanks cat. It was on the steps too. lucky I didn't fall


I don't know which is worse though...warm or cold?


----------



## smileyface4u23

My pug with an upper respiratory infection - with foamy snot coming out of her nose and mouth...and constantly wanting to "give mommy a kiss"...EWWWWW...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my dog throwing up...ewwww


----------



## scareme

The thought of your parents "doing it".


----------



## Spooky1

Drink a mug of hot chocolate and realizing the lump I had in my mouth wasn't undisolve chocolate, it was a dead fly. EEEEWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Black Cat

Camping in the spring with the scouts. It sounded like rain on the leaves...........but it was really tons and tons of Caterpillar poop. Little itty bitty black poop landing in your head and on your food.............EEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## ededdeddy

dave the dead said:


> I don't know which is worse though...warm or cold?


COLDIt wakes you up much quicker


----------



## slywaka1

This thread is hilarious!

People eating, noisy/messy eaters. Eeeew!


----------



## Moon Dog

Walking on a tile floor in your socks and stepping in a wet spot and 
suddenly wondering when was the last time you let your new puppy
outside....

Ewwwww...


----------



## BrokebackHaunter

You think your going to pass gas..but gas is not what comes out..lol..Ewwwww


----------



## scareme

Doing the laundry, and finding out your sons underware are sticky. EEWWW


----------



## debbie5

(EWWWWwwwwwwwww sticky undies!! Ew..ew...ew....OMG.)

A friend told me his story:
he eats a nice roast beef dinner....
afterwards, the dog (a black Lab) gets into the garbage and eats a bunch of stuff.
The next day, he notices the dog acting oddly. He looks, and the cotton string netting that went around the roast beef to hold it together is hanging, half in and half out, of ***the dog's a$$***. That's why the dog is freaking out. 
He tries to catch the dog, but the dog takes off & goes to run upstairs. As the dog hits the stairs, friend STEPS ON THE NETTING, thereby yanking it out of the dog, who yelps, but keeps running up the stairs..leaving the netting behind under Friend's foot.
He had to pick it up.

It was whole.


----------



## debbie5

Oh- and another one:
My sister in law (an otherwise very normal woman) has her son's foreskin from his circumcision in a jar of alcohol, to save it.
He's 33. She has no idea WHY she's saving it, she just is.

Which reminds me of ANOTHER one:
When 2nd DD was born, her bellybutton took forever to heal up, as it kept trying to get infected. When it finally got all scabby and beef jerkyish (sorry..LOL), I was happy it would finally fall off. I was changing her one day, and my pinkie's fingernail clipped underneath it...it went flying across the room, and rolled across the rug like a coin. Our poodle saw it & gave chase. I yelled for hubby to scoop it up- he was too slow...the dog ate it...gnawed it like a piece of rawhide on the sides of her teeth. I nearly barfed but I did laugh 'til I cried. It was so gross, it was funny. The dog looked SO HAPPY to get a treat!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am just dying laughing at these last few posts - OMG!!!


----------



## rottincorps

True story.......working at the place that makes HOT Pockets.....OK....They clean this place every night.....and do a great job.......but once a week they take the guards off of the mixers to clean in those areas....... well one Richard Cranium" another name for Richard is..... and another name for crainem is.......back to the story is now cleaning the mixer and part of it is running, with no Gard and he slips, and right hand goes where the Gard is suppose to be and the chain that runs between two gears takes his hand off at the wrist.....and guess who had to go get it and I wrapped it up in a hot pocket wrapper and handed it to the paramedics.........."HOT Pockets are people".......A line from soylent green, don't make me tell you about the finger story....same place


----------



## debbie5

AHahahahahahahhaa!

Ohhh....I am gonna tell so many people the Hot Pocket story!! bwahahahhaaha!!THE WRAPPER!! HOW GROSS!


----------



## debbie5

We need a disclaimer at the top of this thread, warning people not to eat & read it at the same time.
Somehow, my Lean Cuisine chicken doesn't taste yummy anymore... 
I love this thread. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## debbie5

Hey! Lookie look! I went from "Desensitized" to "Fearless"! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Spooklights

My first job was as a helper in a hospital blood lab (I was 18). On my first night there, the techs sat me out front and told me to bring the tubes of blood back to the lab right away when they were brought down. I freaked out when I picked up my first tube; it wasn't warm, it was HOT. 98 degrees, to be exact, as it was very fresh. Turned out it was a sort of initiation prank they pulled on all the new girls. The up side? I have never been grossed out since.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Story from a former co-worker:

One day he was walking his dog near a grassy area that had recently served as a meeting place for an amorous tryst. The individuals involved had discarded a condom post-coitus, which the dog picked up and ate before he could take it from her (which he almost did until he realized what it was she had). This was an "EEEWWWW" moment for him, and probably was a second time a day or two later when the item completed its tour of her digestive tract.

Dogs will eat anything...EEWWWWWW!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ok...this is the worst thing in the world...when i worked at mcdonalds, my managers would pick on me and make me clean behind the greece trap....the greece trap was always...well, greesy and it smelled horrible


----------



## Haunted Bayou

In a department store this mom was walking with her kid. The kid didn't say a word...just barfed on the tile floor right in front of me.....the sound of the puke hitting that tile....was just....ewwwwwwwww! (unfortunately, I have had that happen to me at a park also..vomit hits the sidewalk right in front of me....... ewwwwwww)

Both Mom's were so embarrassed they just grabbed the kids and walked as fast as they could without saying anything. LOL!

I had a patient do something similar. I walk into his room, and before I can say anything he said his stomach hurt, lets out this huge belch







(ewwwwww)...then pukes







...once again...vomit hits tile floor. OMG ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

After just walking in the door one day from work I heard the phone ringing. Quickly I set my stuff down and ran for the phone. On the way I felt something under my foot and heard a crunch it was then that I realized it was a dead mouse that one of the dogs had mauled earlier while I was at work... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

OMG this is great. Another dog one. When your dog eats some string. And after pooping he knows he is done, but also knows there is still something hanging on and you have to grab a hold of it and help him get it out. because all he is doing is walking two steps and trying to get it out then walking two more and trying again.. and again.. and again... EWWWWWWW


----------



## dave the dead

I worked at place once as an "everything guy"... if it needed done I was IT...well, we had a lady throw up in our front entryway, and I was elected to clean up the mess...bad enough that I had to take care of the spew, but the apologetic lady stood overtop of me while I was scrubbing up her mess, and insisted on describing in great detail what it was she just expelled...seems she had been to a luncheon and stuffed herself with the free appetizers of lemon cookies and grapes. 
Gawd...I still can't say that combination without gagging.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

In my house having mice is inevitable. There was a 14 or so hour stretch where my cat was staking out the back hallway. I knew it was a mouse. Finally, he left so I figure that the mouse got away. Well, I got kind of busy and when I finally got around to vacuuming that area and moved something to vac behind it... I found the mouse... along with a bunch of maggots... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## kevin242

I was going to say "riding a bicycle with no seat down some steps", but after reading these posts I'm pretty sure I can't compete. Although watching my children being born is up there with the most beautiful/horrifying things I've ever seen... 
Thanks for the _revolting_ stories, you guys.
[blecchhhh]
[email protected]


----------



## dave the dead

cats can be so kind when they catch something good....My cat snuck a bird into the house that she had caught and took it to my closet to eat. She consumed everthing but the feathers, the gizzard, and the feet....I know she loves me because , while she left the feathers and gizzard in the closet, she arranged the feet out in front of the bathroom door as a present for me...I found them by stepping on them in my bare feet.

the feathers and gizzard were found several days later.

ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

As kids, we once found what we thought was a sleeping cat lying near a road. Turned out the reason its sides were moving was because it was "alive" with maggots....EEEWWWW!


----------



## dave the dead

RoxyBlue said:


> As kids, we once found what we thought was a sleeping cat lying near a road. Turned out the reason its sides were moving was because it was "alive" with maggots....EEEWWWW!


that's gross


----------



## scareme

Reading the posts in this game...EEEWWWW


----------



## scareme

Reading the post in this game while eating lunch...I lost it.


----------



## dave the dead

a few years ago we went up north to visit my brother over summer vacation. He knows how much my kids like finding animal bones, so thought it would be fun to bury a raccoon that got hit in front of his house, allow the bugs and worms to do their thing, and when the kids got there they could play archeologist and dig up a nice skeleton...what a great uncle...what a great plan!!!! 
well, he should have given the bugs and worms directions to the grave, because when the kids got deep enough to find the raccoon, they discovered quickly that it hadn't been buried long enough....the shovel turned up a thick liquid, hairy mass with a putrid smell you wouldn't believe...my brother gagged hard on it, the kids ran away, and all I could do is laugh my butt off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maggotty cat - gross

Liquified raccoon - REALLY gross!


----------



## Spooky1

Walking through the woods and finding a junk pile, an old abandoned rusting car and the smell of something dead and rotting. We found a sheet of burlap covering something (where the smell was the worst) and flies buzzing around it. When we moved the burlap it was a dead deer (damn it reeked). But at least it wasn't a person like our teenage minds though it might be.


----------



## ededdeddy

Holy Crap Dave almost fell out of my chair because of the raccoon.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

To the toon of Yackity Yak, Don't come back.....

*The summer heat melted a ****, 
the dog or cat will find it soon, 
if you step on goo that's on the floor, 
you ain't gonna walk barefoot no more. 
"Maggoty Cat"
"Don't come back"*


----------



## debbie5

Everybody has a stoner friend who does stuff SO stupid..well, here's my story of my stoner friend:

He drops in on an old friend out of town and ends up drinking too much. The old friend says, don't worry- you can stay here overnight. I'll have you sleep in my young son's bed, no problem. 
So, Stoney crawls into bed. He finds something under the sheets, and figures its a lump of Play Do, he starts patting it, and rolling it. Finally, the smell hits him.
Twern't Play Do. He turned the light on & screamed. Poo Do.


----------



## debbie5

One of the funniest, grossest stories/threads I ever saw was Dogs in Elk on gardenweb....
I think you can still find it at http://www.jerrypournelle.com/reports/jerryp/dogsinelk.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Bayou said:


> To the toon of Yackity Yak, Don't come back.....
> 
> *The summer heat melted a ****,
> the dog or cat will find it soon,
> if you step on goo that's on the floor,
> you ain't gonna walk barefoot no more.
> "Maggoty Cat"
> "Don't come back"*


LMAO, frikkin' hysterical, HB!


----------



## Don Givens

Haunted Bayou said:


> To the toon of Yackity Yak, Don't come back.....
> 
> *The summer heat melted a ****,
> the dog or cat will find it soon,
> if you step on goo that's on the floor,
> you ain't gonna walk barefoot no more.
> "Maggoty Cat"
> "Don't come back"*


Yes, What Roxy just said.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

OMG, I misspelled "tune"... I guess I was thinking about "****" and "soon"! LOL!

Glad you liked it!


----------



## Spooky1

HB that was a riot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking a deep breath to start singing in church choir at the exact same time the person next to you passes silent but deadly gas....EEWWWWW!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Passing through another person's gas cloud at the Wallymart! EWWWWWWW!


----------



## ededdeddy

At work my office is right next to the men's room. Cool don't have to walk far to go, but something is not right with the construction and anytime someone is in there for a prolonged time. The smell has a way of coming through the wall or ceiling. We have all kinds of air fresheners and sprays there but sometimes we just have to run.. EWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Walking into the bathroom in general at Wal-Mart... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

at the local target...their sewage drains are right underneath the entrance..and you can smell the raw sewage sometimes....ewwwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing someone spit in public - eeewwwww!


----------



## dave the dead

Grabbing a handrail on the stairs and finding someone's thick lugie. 
eww ewww ewwwwww.


----------



## Spooky1

Walking into a bathroom stall after someone had apparently missed the target with explosive diarrhea. Eeewwwwww


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Watching someone blow their nose... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That icing they put on german chocolate cake that looks like puke....EEWWWWW!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

When people put used tissues in any trash can, but the bathroom trash can... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Fat guys on the beach wearing a Speedo. EEEEwwwwwwww


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Cleaning behind the toilet... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our first dog once tried to eat one of those great honkin' garden slugs (the ones that get to be a couple three inches long). It foamed up something awful in her mouth - she looked both rabid and EEEWWWWWYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

People who spit their chew into a cup with a paper towel in it. What the heck is that about?!?!


----------



## ededdeddy

This is probably the grossest thing that has ever happened to me. If you have a weak stomach you may want to skip this.I was a work on my lunch break playing a touch screen game like those that are at bars. If you have ever played one you can get totally sucked in..Well I wasn't paying attention and picked my soda up. It was sitting on the floor. Took a drink and almost vomited on the floor. Here it was someone else's spit bottle from lunch. I work with a bunch of country boys who like to chew all the time and someone left it beside the machine. I even have a problem typing this because it makes my stomach start to quiver. I did make it to the bathroom to spit it out and to vomit... Yahhh Lucky me EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Spooky1

I had a coworker who chewed tobacco. He would spit that nasty brown drool into the trash can in my office whenever he would come into my office . EEEwwwww. (Yes Roxy, I'm talking about your current boss)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's another - Finding a spit cup that's been around so long it's started to grow mold...EEEWWWWW!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Stepping on a slug in your bare feet... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stepping on a toad and sliding a few feet (this happened to a co-worker many years ago) - eeeeewwwww!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Slight variation... things that make you go Damn!

When I originally started this thread I made a type in the title and wrote "Thigs" instead of "Things"... Damn!

Ok, back to our regularly scheduled game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The thought of a colonoscopy...eeewwwwww

(For those who have yet to experience it, the actual exam is a breeze since you are "asleep" the entire time and wake up VERY relaxed, however....)

Prepping for a colonoscopy....EEEWWWWWW!


----------



## ededdeddy

LT's hit on Joe Theisman... For any one who has ever seen it. The way his leg bends were it is not supposed to.. Just sends shivers down my spine


----------



## Spooky1

The container in the back of the refrigerator that has been there for months and was forgotten, and is now growing an alien life form. Eeeewwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> The container in the back of the refrigerator that has been there for months and was forgotten, and is now growing an alien life form. Eeeewwww


He is, of course, not talking about OUR refrigerator (or is this something I don't know about?:googly:)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Mothers that spit on a tissue to wipe their kids faces... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

When you go to someones house and you notice right away. That the litter box needs changed


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Old ladies that keep used tissues up their sleeves... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

Old ladies who offer things that they keep in their bras


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, my gramma and great aunt used to do those things with tissues - LMAO!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The thought of the government allowing a minimal amount of bugs, bug parts and mouse poop in our food... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Talking to someone and seeing food in their teeth... eeewwwww!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Used dental floss... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A still gooey, chewed on, rawhide dog toy....EEEWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I work at a lab and had to set up a Sputum (snot caughed from the lungs) culture. In order to do this, I had to place some on a glass microscope slide for staining. One sample in particular was so thick, it wouldn't come off the swab I was using to transfer the gooey green mass to the slide, so I had cut the snot rope with (sterile) scissors so it could plop on the slide. I like my job, and thankfully I don't have to setup cultures anymore, but that's something I'll never forget. That and the fur that grew on the agar plate I swabbed the same snot on after it incubated for 3 days. Gaawwwwwd.


----------



## ededdeddy

Reaching for something under the sofa and touching Lord know's what that is cold and wet..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reading about snot ropes - EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

people who throw those little dental floss holders out in parking lots.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finding a used diaper next to your car in the parking lot - EEEWWWW!

Bonus EEEWWW!!! - Having a co-worker bring the used diaper (which was in a box) into the office because he thought it was something else.


----------



## ededdeddy

My wife works at a school. One of the kids brought her a used condom from the playground.. EWWWWW


----------



## Lady Nyxie

A tongue full of belly button lint... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Lady Nyxie said:


> A tongue full of belly button lint... eeewwwww!!!


Lady Nyxie, where have you been putting your tongue?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Spooky1 said:


> Lady Nyxie, where have you been putting your tongue?


Me? Nuh-huh. I've heard rumors.


----------



## Don Givens

Torii Hunter In Grannypanties would be a THIG that would make me go ewwwwwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing someone get spit on by a llama - EEWWW!


----------



## rottincorps

public bathrooms ...........need I say anything more........especially the ones at a rock concert


----------



## Dark Angel 27

rottincorps said:


> public bathrooms ...........need I say anything more........especially the ones at a rock concert


 :lolkin: thank you!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

refrigerators that haven't been cleaned out for months-eeewwwww!


----------



## Don Givens

Twin Hippos in Garters ( for some reason this game is actually easier for me if I incorporate the typo into my answer :googly: )


----------



## Don Givens

Two hippies ingesting guts


----------



## Don Givens

Tall Haitians inspecting gallstones


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, NOW I get it, Don!

Lady Nyxie is going to kill you for making fun of her typo:googly:


----------



## Don Givens

I could think of worse ways to go.


----------



## scream1973

pigeons flying overhead dropping deposits downwards..


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a Muppet called Thig. Does he make you say EEEwwww?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> Oh, NOW I get it, Don!
> 
> Lady Nyxie is going to kill you for making fun of her typo:googly:


I have tried, unsuccessfully to edit the title of this game. Every time I see the typo I cringe. I have sent a PM to our fearless leader in hopes that he would help me out and correct said typo, but have not heard anything, nor have I seen that it has been changed. It wouldn't sting as bad if it was just in the body of a response, but the title!?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(One of my co-workers told me this story):

For him - Ordering a large fresh salad and finding, after eating part of it, a large dead legless grasshopper in it - EEEEWWWW!!

For the restaurant patrons - My co-worker not only continuing to eat the salad, but also jumping the dead grasshopper around the table like a toy - EEEWWWWW!

He said the manager finally came over to the table, apologized for the bug, gave him and his guests their meals for free, and then asked him to please stop playing with the grasshopper.


----------



## ededdeddy

Stepping in fresh dog poo


----------



## Spooky1

Watching "Dirty Jobs" while trying to eat dinner. Eeewww, please change the channel until we're done eating.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing someone with an eyebrow piercing - EEWWWW!


----------



## debbie5

LMAO: "Please stop playing with the grasshopper..you are upsetting the other patrons".

My mom found what looked like a teensy condom in her bread once. Called the grocery store (it was a store brand) about it. Turned out it was a "finger cot" and was probably put on over a Band Aid to protect it...it slipped off & went into the bread dough. Also found out that yes, all food is allowed to have a certain amount of "inedible" material in it: i.e. rat poo, staples (we found some of those in flour a while later) and finger cots.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i woke up yesterday morning hearing my dog vomiting on my bed and then 5 minutes later in his kennel

ewwwww!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying to clean up instant oatmeal that boiled over in the microwave. The texture is a cross between snot and puke - EEEWWWWW!


----------



## Spooky1

Lady Nyxie, your post title got fixed. Now the thread is really for "Things" not "Thigs" that make you go Eeeewwww.


----------



## ededdeddy

Throwing out a mouse that is stuck to a glue trap and is still wiggling around


----------



## Lady Nyxie

A HUGE thank you to our fearless leader for fixing my screw up.

I really appreciate it Dave.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hearing people suck snot back up instead of blowing their noses... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## dave the dead

debbie5 said:


> My mom found what looked like a teensy condom in her bread once. Called the grocery store (it was a store brand) about it. Turned out it was a "finger cot" and was probably put on over a Band Aid to protect it...it slipped off & went into the bread dough. Also found out that yes, all food is allowed to have a certain amount of "inedible" material in it: i.e. rat poo, staples (we found some of those in flour a while later) and finger cots.


EWWWWWWWWW! I can see it now..."HEY! I said NO MAYO" lmao

on the topics of items in bread...I found a whole cockroach cooked into a hamburger bun once.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

dave the dead said:


> EWWWWWWWWW! I can see it now..."HEY! I said NO MAYO" lmao
> 
> on the topics of items in bread...I found a whole cockroach cooked into a hamburger bun once.


Dare I ask how exactly you found it? Did you bite into it?


----------



## dave the dead

I was face to face with the thing, ready to bite when I saw it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

dave the dead said:


> I was face to face with the thing, ready to bite when I saw it.


EEEEEWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rottincorps

OK ...If you remember the HOT pockets story........well here's another one ...same place 2 days after the hand incident,.....a guy is cleaning the mixing pot for the sauce that goes in your hot pocket.... and part of his job is to make sure the pump is clean ......well you put your finger in the suction side of the pump and move it around make sure there's no pepperoni, sausage , what ever in there.....WATE! _did you turn the pump off first and lock it out_.... now when this guy gives the the bird......... its more of a tweedy bird ........hot pockets are people...ewwwwwwww


----------



## Lady Nyxie

rottincorps said:


> OK ...If you remember the HOT pockets story........well here's another one ...same place 2 days after the hand incident,.....a guy is cleaning the mixing pot for the sauce that goes in your hot pocket.... and part of his job is to make sure the pump is clean ......well you put your finger in the suction side of the pump and move it around make sure there's no pepperoni, sausage , what ever in there.....WATE! _did you turn the pump off first and lock it out_.... now when this guy gives the the bird......... its more of a tweedy bird ........hot pockets are people...ewwwwwwww


That place may wish to be a bit more careful when doing some of their hiring from the way it sounds... now off to get my hot pocket out of the microwave and eat lunch.


----------



## rottincorps

This happened just an hour ago......my son came in to my room a said he wasn't feeling good.......wait for it.........Wait for it.........PUKED .....right in my face.....eEEEEEWWWWW


----------



## RoxyBlue

I always knew Hot Pockets were EVIL!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

rottincorps said:


> This happened just an hour ago......my son came in to my room a said he wasn't feeling good.......wait for it.........Wait for it.........PUKED .....right in my face.....eEEEEEWWWWW


I agree... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Spooky1

9 out of 10 cannibals prefer Hotpockets.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Having to eat my one grandmother's cooking... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing someone preparing food in a restaurant with a bandage on his hands - EEEWWWWW!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Watching someone preparing food in a restaurant with open sores on their arms... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Don Givens

Spooky1 said:


> 9 out of 10 cannibals prefer Hotpockets.


:laugheton:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watching the cook and our waitwress make out while dry humping in the kitchen of a sushi resturant (true story)


----------



## Monk

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> watching the cook and our waitwress make out while dry humping in the kitchen of a sushi resturant (true story)


Why were you dry humping in their kitchen?


----------



## dave the dead

I used to repair furniture for a living...one day I had a service call to replace a recliner mechanism in a very posh neighborhood. This was a very uppity neighborhood, and the house was spotless. I turned the chair upside down to do the work, and while I am elbow deep into the underside of the chair, I notice a solid line of boogers smeared across the underside of the arm fabric.

gag


----------



## Lady Nyxie

My neighbors... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## rottincorps

I use to install carpet for a living .....at one of many eeeewwwwww...jobs I could tell you about, the lady of the house had us put new carpet in the back house where her son lived.....the old carpet had been used for a urinal and a potty chair in the middle of the room.......and it was full.....logs and logs.....crap.....OH I think I just through up in my mouth.....EEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWW!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Watching those medical shows where they do surgery on television... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## dave the dead

delivering bedding and picking up the old, nasty used bedding.

and if that isn't bad enough, imagine picking up the used bedding of a bed-ridden, incontinent tobacco-chewing old man...the side of the mattress was still wet from where he turned his head to spit his tobacco...the middle was still wet ( all the way through) and dripped as it was bagged to remove from the house.

.....and while I am on this subject, anther particularly savory exchange was made from the most disgusting person I have ever witnessed....a man with a huge absessed growth on the back of his head...It smelled so bad that when he entered our store to purchase the new mattress I could smell him from the warehouse...the salesman who waited on him had to excuse himself to go throw up...and for some ungodly reason the owners agreed that we would dispose of his old mattress, even though it was heavily stained where his rotting head laid every night and it smelled of death itself.

I have to be excused now.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Watching a co-worker eat Hot Pockets day after day after reading this thread... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

I got a loving hug from my daughter the other morning after getting home from work, and a "I love you Da ...*Bleeeck*.. ddy".. And God love her little soul. She apologized for getting sick on me...This is going on Happiness is too. Strange to be happy and grossed out at once.


----------



## rottincorps

Lady Nyxie said:


> Watching a co-worker eat Hot Pockets day after day after reading this thread... eeewwwww!!!


:googly:
eating a hot pocket while watching soylitgreen "spell check couldn't help on this one"


----------



## rottincorps

Ive got a new one ........Went to the doc. yesterday and told him there is a lump on the back of my head....(just thought it was my other personality trying to get out)...well it turns out that its some kind of assist or boil that has the consistency of cottage cheese, so off with its head I say...and with that the doc drawn out his mighty scalpel and lanced that bitch.......he put a death grip on it like a pro wrestler putting the sleeper hold on a cage match...and it popped like a freken water balloon and parts of it stuck on the wall like a dirty dipper .........and the smell was as bad as rotten eggs,....but the worst part is when the doc. said that didn't taste all that great .EEEEEEEEEWWWWWW!

P.S. this reminds me of Hot Pockets.....YOU MEAN PUS POCKETS..........OK I think you have gone over the edge..........eeeewwwwwww!


----------



## ededdeddy

Hearing the words.."Hey I think the dog might have had an accident last night." Just as your bare foot steps on something soft and wet


----------



## dave the dead

The clear gellatinous goo that is packed around Spam....ewww


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finding a large multi-legged creature in the dog's food bowl at work....EEEWWWWW!!!


----------



## rottincorps

My father-in law got naked in my spa......and so did his girlfriend.......and I was still in it......I need to be killed.......oh I'm scared for life....the nightmares


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eating oreos and taking a big chug of milk only to find out the milks gone sour


----------



## ededdeddy

opening up a long forgotten trashcan and finding a furball crawling with maggots


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing the picture of Devils Chariot's just dug up zombie skull.....EEEWWWWWW!!!!

(Go look at the thread - it's an impressive piece)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

being in a car when my father farts

yikes


----------



## RoxyBlue

...feeling a drop of spit hit you in the face when the person next to you coughs without covering his mouth - eeewwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... watching as spit from the person you are having a conversation with lands in a serving dish on the table - eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing someone in an ice cream parlor use her bare thumb to push a scoop of ice cream down into a cone...EEEWWWW!!!

What was even worse about this event was that the ice cream place was right next to the ladies restroom at a turnpike rest stop. All I could think was, did she just come out of the bathroom and possibly not wash her hands, either? She was serving someone ahead of me, so I got out of line.


----------



## ededdeddy

Walking around all day,knowing you have a blister on your foot. You don't stop because you don't want to slow up the group. Then noticing you can't feel it any more and your sock and foot feel wetter than before


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Dirty tissues in a trash can... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting hit by bird poop....EWWWWW!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having one of my supervisors send me a naked picture of themselves....what a horrible b-day present


----------



## ededdeddy

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> having one of my supervisors send me a naked picture of themselves....what a horrible b-day present


WTF...I almost spit my soda out on the screen


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> having one of my supervisors send me a naked picture of themselves....what a horrible b-day present


Not only horrible, but incredibly stupid and possible grounds for a harassment charge.

Some years ago at another company, I knew a couple young guys who were targeted with non-professional attentions from their female supervisor. When they did not return her advances, she went out of her way to try and get one fired and the other set up for disciplinary action (this woman was a serious psycho hosebag). The company was finally able to get rid of her, but she did untold damage before going out the door. She even filed an EEOC complaint stating that she was the one being harassed, which was not the case at all (being a female supervisor at the time myself, I was one of the people interviewed by the lady from EEOC who came to investigate. She had a thick file on this woman and told me she had a history of making similar complaints every place she worked).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

When the dog is going to the bathroom and can't quite finish the project and does that little butt scoot in an attempt to rectify the situation... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The smell of freshly squished skunk... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...freshly brewed coffee that smells like freshly squished skunk....eeewwww!!!!

(One of my co-workers manages to make coffee fitting this description)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Stepping on, with your bare feet at some un-godly hour of the morning,a half chewed on bird left on the floor by the bed from your cat.(true story)


----------



## Spooky1

Lady Nyxie said:


> The smell of freshly squished skunk... eeewwwww!!!


How about the smell of not so freshly squished skunk.... ewwwwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

...that entire eye surgery and refrigerator scene with Tom Cruise in Minority Report....double EEWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

When someone is talking to you and you see something/food fly out of their mouth


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding another fat bloated tick on the bedroom floor...eeewwww!

I hate tick season.


----------



## ededdeddy

I found a mother cat with two kittens outside our house Sunday Afternoon. I believe she had them that day cause here it is two days later and they still have umbicial cords. The mother has been having bathroom issue ever since we brought them in. Well this morning I got home from work and the house made me gag. She had an accident in the bathroom and guess who got to clean it up. not the cat person but the dog person. It had to be the worst smell I've encounter in my life.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

When you are driving down the road and don't realize in enough time that there is a dead thing in the road and you can't avoid running it over again... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> ...finding another fat bloated tick on the bedroom floor...eeewwww!
> 
> I hate tick season.


Got the same issue, but it's fun to burn em until they boil and pop!


----------



## Draik41895

ewwwwww^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing someone pop a tick..EEEWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watching those 2 idiots mess around with the food at dominos on youtube


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Having discovered a tick on yourself and then having that feeling that you now have them all over you even if you don't... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Monk

I hate that feeling!


....walking barefoot through the grass and suddenly feeling dog crap squish between your toes.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Last night I took out the trash and recyclables in my flip flops, it was dark and I felt something squish between my toes. When I got back in the garage and looked down it was a huge gross green worm. EEEWWWWWWWWW!*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Stepping on a slug barefoot

Waking up to find your cat yakked a hairball on the bed... right next to you.

Forgetting to take the trash out the day after you made salmon patties and having the ~lovely~ scent of rotting fish waft out of the pantry from the trashcan.

Sitting on a toilet seat that someone "christened" :zombie:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

stepping on a snail barefoot


----------



## Monk

using a urinal and having a split stream


----------



## Draik41895

Bones,the show that is


----------



## davy2

this made me go ewww today..but he would be great to hire for my haunt, haha!


----------



## Just Whisper

I read about the first 2 1/2 pages of posts on this thread. Then I actually had to quit reading it because as funny as it is, it is making me sick. LOL So I have to say...
Reading the posts on Things That Make You Go Eeewwww.....Eeewwwwwww!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

When ladies don't have the decency to wrap their used fem prods before throwing them into the stall receptacles... eeewwwww!!!

Cause you always know that they throw them into one of the receptacles with the door/lid that won't full close.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

finding a hair in your food...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Porta potties (especially in the summer)... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Unidentifiable goop that has congealed in drips in the fridge.... :zombie:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The stuff that you spit out of your throat when you are sick... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

clear mayonaisse


----------



## smileyface4u23

kids after mowing the lawn and playing outside - before they take a shower


----------



## Kaoru

A drunk driving video that tries to prevent you from doing it by triyng to scare the crap out of you with this story about a woman. Her accident was so bad her face was completely messed up to the point were it was torn off. She had to do a complete face surgery on her eyes, ears nosse and well everything elese and I remember how it showed a face that was all grusome and torn up, it was one of those things that could probably be turned into a Halloween prop real easy.


----------



## rottincorps

I met a guy from Arkansas who french kissed his aunt who actually was his sister.....and she wasn't even a 2:00 #10


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The roadkill racoon on the back of the flatbed trailer that I was told would be supper....ewwwwwwwww

(true story..I caught a guy driving in my neighborhood shopping curbies for his junk business. The was a man-mountain who I told could go into my living room and take my console television. He single-handedly grabbed the console and pulled it onto the hand-truck without blinking (he was on disability for his bad back). Anywho....as I craned my neck to look up at the gentleman, he showed me the dead racoon he picked up from the road. At this point I am now regretting I let him in the house......gawd what was I thinking?)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The thought of having to pick up a container of slugs that drowned in the beer you use to exterminate them using environmentally responsible methods... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

So, I am sitting at my desk this morning and a co-worker, explaining that she isn't feeling well, insists on demonstrating by sniffing in her nasal congestion (that had chunkcage)... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

stepped on a slug barefoot. :zombie:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Someone elses dirty tissues in my trash can... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Being at an historical society presentation last night about "What Mamma wore - aprons" and hearing the story of a woman who in the process of tossing a bunch of ground cherry shells (paper lantern like shells) into the cook stove from her apron had them catch on fire as though they were gasoline vapors and burn to death and end up looking like a "roast"... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The I-don't-know-what ooze that builds up in the sink drain. Yuck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Going into a toilet stall at a rest stop and finding it to be in a less than hygienic condition - EEWWWW!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> Going into a toilet stall at a rest stop and finding it to be in a less than hygienic condition - EEWWWW!


The thought of having to clean that stall... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Cleaning out the clocked shower and realizing it was your daughters long hair that you pulled out along with whatever else came up with it. Doesn't look so pretty when it has been stored in the shower drain for a month.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The smell of dead animals alongside the road in the heat of summer... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Crawling around on a floor to move my desk at work knowing that there are mice in the building... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The condition my "new" desk was in... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having to get rid of a trap with a dead animal in it...eewwww!


----------



## Joiseygal

Getting Great Stuff on your hands than trying to prevent your dog from stepping in it which you end up getting hair on your hands. Not a pretty sight and anyone that has no idea why you have hairy hands will say eewwwww!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having to clean the remnants of diarrhea off the feathering on my dog's butt and back legs when she has a bout of the runs - eeewwwww!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Stepping on a slug with bare feet - eeewwwww!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Slobbering dogs that insist on shaking their head thereby scattering the drool everywhere... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

.....seeing a close up shot of my co-worker's lacerated thumb (he had an argument with a table saw and lost)....EEEWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## rottincorps

A 255 lb. 5'2" woman in spandex bent over picking up what her dog just dropped in my yard..............oh crap I just think I just though up in my mouth.....EEEEEWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Waking up in the morning, walking through my kitchen to get something to drink and stepping in my puppies pee with bare feet!


----------



## Draik41895

bot flies,I hate bot flies!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

RoxyBlue said:


> ...having to clean the remnants of diarrhea off the feathering on my dog's butt and back legs when she has a bout of the runs - eeewwwww!!!!


LOL!

Having to do amateur proctology on the dog because he chewed part of his bed, swallowed a piece of fabric, and then passed said fabric not quite all the way. EWWWWWWWWW!

I have had to do this 2 times. Oh, and being a Husky with long hair, now and then I just go "OMG"







and have to go put his "butt" in the tub. :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Bayou said:


> LOL!
> 
> Having to do amateur proctology on the dog because he chewed part of his bed, swallowed a piece of fabric, and then passed said fabric not quite all the way. EWWWWWWWWW!
> 
> I have had to do this 2 times. Oh, and being a Husky with long hair, now and then I just go "OMG"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have to go put his "butt" in the tub. :zombie:


I call that part of the joys of dog ownership:googly:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Someone farting in an elevator


----------



## Mr_Chicken

the number of days left until H'ween


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Messy, smelly, baby poop... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walking into a spider web you didn't know was there...eeewwwww!!!


----------



## rottincorps

eating chip beef....and in the corner of your eye you turn your head just in time to see your great dane barf up her dinner


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The thought of dead drowned slugs in a pan of beer... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing your dog eat the dead drowned slugs in a pan of beer...eeewwww!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... thinking about dogs eating dead drowned slugs in a pan of beer... eeewwwww!!!

(Cause you know that is the exact moment they will want to express their unending loving for you their master in the form of a wet sloppy lick upside the face)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

the smell of fish!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Spooky1 said:


> Riding a bike (fast) as a kid and a bug flew straight down my throat. I couldn't cough it up so I just swallowed. I have no idea what it was, but it wasn't small. eeewwwwww


I had the same thing happen to me. My sister got hurt on swingset and I went screaming to the campsite mom! mom! help sheri's face is bleed---blech-blech- assgghrhhrhrh mom! mom! mom! I swallowed a bug! I swallowed a bug am I gonna die?!


----------



## rottincorps

TRUE STORY JUST HAPPEND....... Took my two boys to the bathroom in Wall Mart and a 50+ year old man at the urinal pants around his ankles OH ya 300 lbs and wants to say Hi ...whats up!........EEEEEWWWWWWW.........Lets go ...dads going to so you how to water a tree around back of the store.......


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

.....men's restrooms in general.


----------



## rottincorps

Laughing till milk comes out your nose


----------



## Rohr Manor

Making a sandwich taking a bite when you notice there is mold on your bread


----------



## rottincorps

Bite in to a burrito and finding a hair


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ticks... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bloated ticks - double EEEWWWW!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ticks that have burrowed in... eeewwwww!!! There just isn't enough tick repellant in the world.


----------



## The Archivist

watching other people eat. (shudders) 
Being near people who spit when they talk. 
Listening to the noises my grandfather makes when waking up in the morning. 
Having to hear someone hacking up a loogie.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

watching someone puke


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hearing someone hacking up a loogie,then puking....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I had this one professor once who always had gobs of saliva collected in the corners of his mouth... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a professor who looked as if he were playing ball with something in his pockets during lectures....eeewwww! And he would stick his tongue out rapidly while playing ball....double EEEWWW!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> I had a professor who looked as if he were playing ball with something in his pockets during lectures....eeewwww! And he would stick his tongue out rapidly while playing ball....double EEEWWW!


That is so not right.  You may just win for that one.


----------



## Rohr Manor

Gas Prices!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

the smell of public restrooms...including Port 'o Potties at concerts!!!!


----------



## Rohr Manor

Eating Octopus & Eel.. Yuck


----------



## Spooky1

Rohr Manor said:


> Eating Octopus & Eel.. Yuck


Hey, I like octopus & eel sushi. They're not icky at all (to me).


----------



## The Archivist

Watching anything mammalian being born. Gross.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Hairy females.


----------



## rottincorps

brussel sprouts.............oh ..I think I through up in my mouth


----------



## Spookyboo

eating a box of raisins in the dark and turning on the light to find out they are full of tiny worms...true story lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spookyboo said:


> eating a box of raisins in the dark and turning on the light to find out they are full of tiny worms...true story lol


EEEWWWW!


----------



## The Archivist

Dropping an Exacto knife into your leg after sneezing and seeing fat globules rise up through the wound. (True story)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

What came out of the dogs backside this morning and this evening... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not having a tissue to remove the thing that came out of the dog's backside when it gets stuck - eeewwww!


----------



## debbie5

Realizing the dog got an eye booger on you.


----------



## debbie5

Having a pleasant time gardening and then feeling something cold & wet in between your fingers...and looking down to see it is a huge slug, luxuriating the warm crevice.
FLICK!


----------



## morbidmike

dog puking on the floor and you having to clean it up all warm and gooey


----------



## The Creepster

flowers and candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

,,,the smell of burnt chicken feathers


----------



## The Archivist

...overcooked meat. 
...undercooked mushrooms.
...calamari or octopus.
...iced coffee that you've mistaken for iced soda.


----------



## debbie5

...holding a cute puppy in the petshop & feeling a crunchy, probably worm-infested dingleberry brush up against my arm.


----------



## morbidmike

baby kitten EEEEEEEEWWWWW yucky


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Listening to someone hock up a lugee (? spelling)... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## morbidmike

cold pumpkin guts


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The thought of watching the dermatologist as he sliced suspicious moles off of my body with a straight-edged scalpel blade... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## morbidmike

having a dog that will eat anything including plastic wrap and you have to help him get it outta his butt....EEEEWWWWWWWW x2


----------



## The Creepster

Christmas


----------



## debbie5

LOL>.I thought you wrote: "Christians"...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Whatever one of my co-workers is eating (it smells awful)... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## debbie5

...garbage can heavy with soggy tissues.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Waiting for wet rain-soaked clothes on a cold morning to dry... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## debbie5

stuff that oozed and hardened on the very bottom of fridge compartment.....wth IS that!!??


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Watching someone spit and then suck it back in right before it hits the ground... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Picking up the lid of a Jack O Lantern in the dark...and it's rotten. UGH!


----------



## debbie5

The many "People of WalMart" emails that goes around. Have you SEEN them!!?? Oh my.....


----------



## morbidmike

having your dog bring you a mutelated rabbit


----------



## The Creepster

Ack.... Bak...poison dog lips....Ack...Bak.....poison dog lips


----------



## morbidmike

dog breath


----------



## debbie5

..cheesey smell inside dog's ear.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> ..cheesey smell inside dog's ear.


 Actually I like it


----------



## RoxyBlue

...reading some of these posts - eeewwwww!


----------



## morbidmike

....having over 16,000 posts and being liked too many times eeeeewwww(jealous)


----------



## nixie

Dog poop tracked into my house after trick-or-treating from god only knows where.


----------



## morbidmike

raking wet leaves mixed with dog poo without gloves eeewww


----------



## debbie5

Why does dog poo need to wear gloves?


----------



## debbie5

...watching a loogie fly acros the room as my 5 year old forgets to cover her cough.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Watching a kid put his open mouth on the filthy cattleshoots at an amusement park... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## debbie5

...wondering what kind of idiot parent ISN'T WATCHING THE KID & therfore allows kid to do stuff like that??


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The stuff that forms on the underside of the sink stopper... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## debbie5

...gooby eye booger stuff in corner of dog's eye....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Pulling that long, slimy, smelly lump of hair out of the shower drain... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...noticing that the IT guy who has been working on your computer all day has not been washing his hands after using the bathroom - eeewwww!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

when Bruno the kitty comes to say hello with cat poop squished between his toosties


----------



## Lady Nyxie

When the dog wipes his chin on your pant leg after he eats and leaves a trail of slime and dog food parts... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing someone with an eyebrow piercing - eeewwww (always makes me cringe)!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The thought of getting your nipple pierced... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...reading what Lady Nyxie posted above me - eeewwww!

That's worse than the eyebrow piercing thing:zombie:


----------



## The Archivist

The thought that people will actually believe what they hear on FoxNews!!:zombie:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The fact that at least some of what they hear on FoxNews is somewhat reality based... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Having the dog throw-up on our bed just before we go to bed. (Lucky for me Roxy went to bed before me )


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cleaning up dog vomit...eeewwwwww!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Cleaning up your own vomit... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cleaning up someone else's vomit - eeewwwww!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Looking down the sink drain and seeing something that is too gross even for the worst horror movie... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having to retrieve that gross thing from the sink -eewwwww!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> ...having to retrieve that gross thing from the sink -eewwwww!


Drano did the trick.

The thought of restaurant employees not washing their hands after using the restroom and then touching my food... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the spurting bloody bodily fluids scenes in "Dead Alive" - eeewwwww!:googly:


----------



## nixie

... my son has a friend that habitually "misses" the toilet when he's over. He often hits the shower curtain- eeeeeewwwww!!!


----------



## debbie5

dog licking his peeper


----------



## fick209

stepping into a pair of shoes that have been lying in garage for last couple months and squishing foot into dead mouse - eewwwww!


----------



## haunted canuck

seeing someone at a party puke in their mouth and swallow it back down trying to pretend nothing happened


----------



## debbie5

OOOOOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....Canuck!!

Mummified mouse.


----------



## haunted canuck

Seeing really old people naked or Making whopee..


----------



## debbie5

(closing curtains)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Cleaning out the flower beds and finding a dead four-paws-in-the-air mouse in the process... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## The Creepster

A christmas card with updated family photo's


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing someone pull his skull out of his head through his nose


----------



## haunted canuck

getting hit by monkey feces


----------



## The Creepster

moobs


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having to wash a s**t-load of diarrhea off the dog's leg feathering because she had to squat in deep snow and got it all over herself - eeewwww! (smelly, too)


----------



## nixie

not being 100% sure what is was that you stepped in...


----------



## The Creepster

breeders


----------



## scareme

brown snow after the dogs have been out.


----------



## The Creepster

The north star


----------



## nixie

That mystery item under aluminum foil in the back of the fridge...


----------



## The Creepster

People messing with my mass aluminum projects


----------



## The Archivist

Kissing your grandmother goodnight and she slips you the tongue!


----------



## nixie

the mental image that Archivist just gave me...


----------



## morbidmike

kissing your grandpa good night and the same thing happens


----------



## The Archivist

laughing at Nixie, picturing her with the mental image of what I posted...


----------



## morbidmike

a spider on your face


----------



## The Archivist

looking up in the sky just in time for a bird to crap in your face.


----------



## nixie

holding a baby up in the air just in time for her to spit up in your face.


----------



## The Creepster

toothpaste


----------



## morbidmike

moldy mac and cheese found in the fridge ....but when your hungry mmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being at a picnic and seeing people eating foods that flies have been walking on - eeewwww!


----------



## The Creepster

Sharing you utensil with a dog


----------



## morbidmike

yellow sno cones


----------



## The Creepster

puss eye


----------



## morbidmike

the stuff in the back of your throat when you have strep throat


----------



## scareme

what ever it is that the cat just carried in the house.


----------



## morbidmike

a cat


----------



## The Archivist

Seeing a baby spit up after eating. (Actually, seeing a baby doing ANY bodily function!!)


----------



## nixie

washing the dishes when certain members of my household toss their dishes in the sink with loads of food on them. Scrape and rinse people....


----------



## morbidmike

other peoples pubes on the toilet in a public restroom


----------



## nixie

public restrooms


----------



## The Creepster

Mc Donalds


----------



## scareme

Anytime Morbid Mike opens his mouth to speak. I just know I will need a mental, wire brush scrubbing when he's done.


----------



## nixie

wire brushes scrubbing my brain.

...maybe that makes me say ouch more than Eeeeww.


----------



## The Creepster

barefoot in needle park


----------



## Zurgh

an Infected ingrown (big) toe nail, that when you stomp on the bathroom floor, squirts a nasty creamy off-white pus bomb that lands a few inches away with a "splat"... and has just a hint of blood .....


----------



## IMU

The fully stocked school freezers that "died" during the winter break.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of the gas dogs get after eating rawhide chews


----------



## morbidmike

.....me when I look in the mirror eeeeeewwwwwwww yucky


----------



## The Creepster

scented candles


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ...the smell of the gas dogs get after eating rawhide chews


Is that what it is? I thought it was the turkey I fed them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Is that what it is? I thought it was the turkey I fed them.


Considering how a refrigerator with leftover turkey in it smells, that could well be


----------



## fick209

snakes eeeewwwwww!!!


----------



## morbidmike

possiums there the devils children


----------



## The Creepster

Spandex....and Wal-mart during the summer


----------



## morbidmike

watching people at a resturant eat with mouths open


----------



## The Creepster

tea with grandma


----------



## Unclecreepy

Accidently drinking from a friends chew spit cup.


----------



## The Archivist

Working with an impact drill motor, have it jump and impale your thumb.


----------



## nixie

The Archivist said:


> Working with an impact drill motor, have it jump and impale your thumb.


I think we need a game called Things That Make You Go OUCH!!


----------



## The Archivist

nixie said:


> I think we need a game called Things That Make You Go OUCH!!


Happened to my friend, he showed me the wound after he was able to take off the bandage. I think I topped his by getting wounded after collapsing on my walk.


----------



## scareme

stepping in something wet, in your barefeet, in the dark.


----------



## morbidmike

seeing streaks in your undiees


----------



## The Creepster

singing telegram


----------



## The Archivist

Eating at Creepster's house with the cats running around, staring at you, and sitting in your food.


----------



## Unclecreepy

The smell of cleaning your Grandpas busted open colostomy bag.


----------



## The Creepster

a crying wife


----------



## The Archivist

Whiny, snot-dripping kids.


----------



## Zurgh

Diet oatmeal....


----------



## The Creepster

Fast Food


----------



## morbidmike

your toilet after fast food


----------



## The Creepster

Velveeta


----------



## The Archivist

seeing what instruments are going to be used for a lumbar puncture.


----------



## morbidmike

anal gland leakage on my puggle


----------



## The Archivist

that's definitely in the running...haha, for the most disgusting mental image.

Having to help an old person get ready in the morning (includes toilet stuff, showering, etc.)


----------



## The Creepster

people at a buffet


----------



## RoxyBlue

....butt crack showing


----------



## The Creepster

fat guy with gut hanging out below shirt


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a co-worker showing you the fingernail coming off the finger he smashed in a ladder accident


----------



## The Creepster

back rolls


----------



## Spooky1

... dead slugs in a pan of beer


----------



## The Creepster

The shower drain after a the wookie uses it


----------



## Moon Dog

Someoe sneezing and not covering their mouth...


----------



## The Creepster

a waitress severing your food with a infected pink eye


----------



## debbie5

She SEVERED the food with her infected eye!!?? HOW!? The eye isn't sharp enough to cut....


----------



## The Creepster

Crunchy mash potato


----------



## morbidmike

popping a zit and it exploding on the mirror


----------



## The Creepster

white dog poo


----------



## morbidmike

eating boogers


----------



## The Creepster

Gym socks from 1978


----------



## scareme

What ever that is on the rug there.


----------



## morbidmike

playing with doggie poo


----------



## RoxyBlue

...stepping in cow poo


----------



## The Archivist

Cleaning out the grandparents' pantry and finding previously opened canned goods from 1952. (I'm serious!)


----------



## morbidmike

the taste of 3000 posts


----------



## The Creepster

finding out that its terminal


----------



## The Archivist

Quickly downing the bottle of what looked like apple juice from the fridge then later having your grandfather ask you where his urine sample bottle went.


----------



## morbidmike

a video of me shaving my nose hairs


----------



## fick209

a dog chewing on a frozen deer head


----------



## RoxyBlue

a dog that has just rolled in a three-days-dead deer


----------



## The Creepster

Bacon cupcake


----------



## The Archivist

Bacon underwear...


----------



## RoxyBlue

How shall I say this delicately? Used feminine products when you weren't the one who used them.


----------



## The Archivist

Trying to be delicate around here? Why bother? We're all twisted in one way or another...

Groping around in the dark, finding what feels like a toothbrush only to find out later that it was the brush used to clean out the dog's you-know-what.


----------



## The Creepster

Chinese take out from Thanksgiving


----------



## The Archivist

Neighbor kid's science project that involves mold from last year.


----------



## debbie5

Why am i reading this thread!!??


----------



## The Creepster

living through the night:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing butt crack on corpulent vampires on another thread


----------



## The Archivist

listening to my grandfather hack up a loogie.


----------



## morbidmike

seeing you 1 dog lick the butt of another dog then trying to lick you


----------



## The Archivist

Mike, you beat me to it.

watching the doctors on the surgery channel perform pretty much any operation. (which is weird, I can look at real corpses at not react...)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

When you have a cold and someone makes you laugh and you end up blowing snot bubbles from your nose in the process... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## haunted canuck

seeing letches suck on someones replaced body part after it has been severed then reattached


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

grubs...nothing else to add...grubs...blaaah


----------



## morbidmike

looking in the back yard after the snow melted and seeing 3000 piles of doggie dodo


----------



## The Creepster

ear wax in the phone


----------



## Goblin

Someone stepping on a big bug and hearing it crunch


----------



## morbidmike

fishing yucky fish are icky!!!!


----------



## The Archivist

sticking your hands into a tank of eels to find the ring your wife "thinks" she lost down at the bottom.


----------



## haunted canuck

witnessing a collision with a moose and a guy on a motorcycle going 100 km, couldnt distinguish the mosse parts from the human ones afterwards


----------



## The Archivist

Watching the dissection of a fin whale on the National Geographic show "Raw Anatomy." Seriously, once they got past the blubber, it looked like sludge.


----------



## haunted canuck

throwing your socks and they actually stick to the wall


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sneezing into your hand, and pulling away a handful of snot.


----------



## The Archivist

Sneezing into your hand and something chunky falls into it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone else sneezing chunks at you - eewwww!


----------



## Zurgh

Slug & snails


----------



## The Archivist

trying to have a conversation or just being in a small room with someone that hasn't figured out the concept of bathing regularly.


----------



## The Creepster

my running shoes....on your nose...oh wait


----------



## The Archivist

Cleaning the women's restroom at a public high school.


----------



## Zurgh

What the cat just yakked up... looks a little like mache clay & smells oddly of baby formula & warm... eeewwww!


----------



## The Archivist

watching a mammal being born...


----------



## Evil Queen

stepping on something wet and squishy in the middle of the night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...that black slimy stuff that builds up in the pipe under the bathroom sink


----------



## Dark Star

^ whats in a drain clog lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Long forgotten leftovers in the fridge.


----------



## Dark Star

the smell of boys after they have been playing outside


----------



## Soni

the smell on the sewer machines after the plumbers have just cabled KFC


----------



## The Creepster

country music


----------



## Dark Star

reading the ingredients in a Slim Jim ...


----------



## Goblin

stepping on a bug barefooted


----------



## Soni

stepping in goose poo


----------



## Goblin

Stepping in dog poo


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing your dog eat goose or cat poo


----------



## The Creepster

my neighbor bending over


----------



## Goblin

watching someone eat worms


----------



## morbidmike

cutting the grass


----------



## Goblin

A praying mantis eating a bug


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing butt crack on just about anyone


----------



## Dark Star

......seeing people feed their kids off just the table in a restaurant


----------



## Goblin

Someone's eyeball pop out in a movie


----------



## Dark Star

dirty fingernails


----------



## Evil Queen

toe jam


----------



## Zurgh

surgery videos


----------



## Dark Star

expecting dill a dill pickle and it is actually a sweet


----------



## Evil Queen

Picking up a carved pumpkin and having it squish and fall apart.


----------



## Dark Star

watching someone skip washing their hand after going to the bathroom


----------



## Zurgh

▲ & then watching them then make food!


----------



## Evil Queen

worms crawling out of a cat's behind


----------



## Goblin

Maggots in a dead animals carcass


----------



## morbidmike

maggot's in your trash can


----------



## Dark Star

finding a blond hair in your food when your brunette


----------



## Evil Queen

seeing a kid eat a booger


----------



## morbidmike

seeing evil queens unshaved arm pits ewwwwwwww


----------



## Evil Queen

watching Mike chew his toenails


----------



## morbidmike

knowing evil queen is as old as the crypt keeper


----------



## Evil Queen

knowing Mike is really sweet and lovey.


----------



## Dark Star

dirty dish water


----------



## Evil Queen

sour milk


----------



## Goblin

autopsys


----------



## Evil Queen

bananas


----------



## Goblin

Canned octopus. 
(My friend got a can of it in the gourmet section
once. It had the suckers on it. Looked gross)


----------



## Joiseygal

Olives


----------



## Dark Star

rotten veggies in the refrigerator drawer


----------



## Evil Queen

Stepping on a snail barefoot.


----------



## Dark Star

going to pick something off the floor and it moves


----------



## Evil Queen

watching tv shows that have people eating weird animal parts.


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a jellyfish


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching a splatter movie while you're eating


----------



## Evil Queen

Finding a cockroach in your food at a restaurant.


----------



## Dark Star

soggy cereal


----------



## Soni

finding my pet turkey's head after a fox or coyote got a hold of him( that is actually sad)
but it made me go eeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Evil Queen

getting dog slobber all over your hand


----------



## Soni

the smell of fish


----------



## Goblin

Someone throwing up


----------



## Joiseygal

Throwing out broken boiled eggs the night before and waking up to the smell of rotten eggs


----------



## Goblin

Putting on my shoe and there's a bug in it


----------



## Joiseygal

Stepping on a slug with your barefoot.


----------



## Goblin

Watching a spider eating a bug caught in it's web


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Realizing you accidentally used somebody else's toothbrush


----------



## Goblin

Watching someone swallow a bug


----------



## Evil Queen

Bird poop on your head.


----------



## Dark Star

cutting into a apple and finding something ewwwy...


----------



## Goblin

Rotten fruit


----------



## Soni

cleaning under the rabbit cage


----------



## Goblin

Maggotts in road kill


----------



## morbidmike

cleaning up warm gooey dog barf


----------



## RoxyBlue

...stepping in warm gooey dog barf


----------



## Goblin

Cleaning a baby's dirty diaper


----------



## Evil Andrew

Finding a dirty diaper the the lazy parent did not dispose of properly


----------



## Goblin

Somebody picking their nose


----------



## Evil Queen

Finding the bread is moldy after you took a bite of the sandwich.


----------



## Goblin

Rotten eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

...walking into a room right after someone has passed gas there


----------



## Goblin

Watching them embalm someone


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Somebody picking their nose


and eating it


----------



## Goblin

A infected sore on someone's arm


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Cleaning the cat box


----------



## Goblin

Someone coughing up flem


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Picking at scabs


----------



## Goblin

Several oozing sores on a friends arm


----------



## Joiseygal

A farmers method of blowing their nose. Nothing like seeing a snot rocket shoot out of someones nose...YUCK!


----------



## Goblin

Eyeball pop out of it's socket


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The flemin response, the way livestock check to see if the females are cycling by tasting their urine.


----------



## Goblin

Stepping in paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

...your dog snorfing in your face


----------



## Goblin

Pulling afterbirth from inside a cow.

(Had to do that once. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww)


----------



## Soni

walking in the horse pen in flip flops and hitting a soft spot and sinking in to your ankles
ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Stepping in cow poop


----------



## Soni

cleaning a cat littler box


----------



## Goblin

Cleaning up where the cat threw up


----------



## Evil Queen

Cleaning the refrigerator.


----------



## Goblin

Throwing up


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spinach Quiche


----------



## Goblin

Somebody eating worms


----------



## nixie

Sitting on the toilet directly after it was used by someone with accuracy issues...


----------



## Goblin

Somebody being poked in the eye with a sharp stick


----------



## debbie5

(more cow things): watching as a cow with the squirts coughs and makes the poo shoot out like a rocket, clear across the barn and hit the cow across the aisle square in the a$$...thereby creating a Old Faithful geyser of poo that then shots straight up in the air. 

IZ SEEN IT!


----------



## Goblin

A car running over an animal


----------



## Evil Andrew

Other animals eating the animal that got hit by Goblin's car


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Goblin Road Kill as a blue plate special on the menu:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a bug barefoot


----------



## Evil Andrew

Car and Motorcycle Accidents


----------



## Goblin

Somebody eating worms


----------



## nixie

worms eating somebody


----------



## shar

regurgtitation


----------



## Goblin

Throwing up


----------



## Evil Queen

People spitting on the ground.


----------



## Goblin

People throwing up


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> People throwing up


In unison


----------



## badger

having to change diapers in high summer with no air conditioning in the house.

Adult diapers...


----------



## PirateLady

Sticking your finger into a rotten potato


----------



## badger

All those videos showing the removal of sebaceous cysts (don't search for them)


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a jellyfish


----------



## PirateLady

slimy slugs


----------



## Goblin

Someone throwing up


----------



## badger

Fresh roadkill


----------



## RoxyBlue

...three day old road kill


----------



## PirateLady

rotten eggs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Anchovies


----------



## PirateLady

stepping in dog poo


----------



## Luigi Bored

dogs drinking out of the toilet bowl


----------



## Lauriebeast

Cats walking on the kitchen counter or table after using the litter box.....ewwwwwwww


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a bug barefoot


----------



## nixie

A certain little boy's lack of toilet aiming abilities.


----------



## Goblin

Eyeballs popping out of sockets


----------



## badger

puppy vomit


----------



## Rasputin

Milk and water, washing dishes and exotic foods bleh!


----------



## Goblin

Runny noses


----------



## badger

Changing diapers that have overflowed...


----------



## PirateLady

finding a rotten potato


----------



## Luigi Bored

Finding a hair in your container of ice cream


----------



## Death's Door

Dogs that eat their own poop.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Dogs that eat the cat's poop


----------



## Spooky1

leaky knee incisions


----------



## Goblin

Watching a spider eat it's prey


----------



## Evil Andrew

When the employee don't wash their hands...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The stuff that my dog yacked up yesterday on the porch... some sort of slimy whip cream looking stuff.


----------



## runtz

finding a hair in your burrito that extends from the bite in your mouth to the rest of the burrito in your hands...


----------



## Goblin

Someone throws up


----------



## Haunted Bayou

An unidentifiable substance in a public bathroom


----------



## RoxyBlue

...public bathrooms in general


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a bug in bare feet


----------



## Death's Door

Stepping on a slug with bare feet.


----------



## Goblin

Watching a preying mantis eat a bug


----------



## Johnmonster

When a chihuahua pees on you and the owner says " I don't know why she did that, it must be from the chicken juice I gave her."


----------



## Goblin

Someone throwing up


----------



## Marrow

Little bits of unidentified floating stuff in a glass of water.
And real blood, much to my family's amusement.


----------



## debbie5

WHY do I read this thread!!?? WHYYYyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Stepping on my kitchen floor in bare feet, after my mastiff has been drinking water.


----------



## Goblin

Stepping in cat ****


----------



## ededdeddy

exploding baby diapers


----------



## RoxyBlue

...going into a shared bathroom at work after someone has been in there for a loooong time and he didn't spray a least a SMIDGE of the deodorizing spray that's in there for that very reason


----------



## Goblin

Someone farts in a closed in space.

(It's not so much the smell as the burning of my eyes)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

my bedroomat night with two gassy dogs and one flatuent spouse.


----------



## Rahnefan

Coworker is a heavy mouth breather and doesn't even know it. Smells like an ash tray fried in ass fat.


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a jellyfish


----------



## Rahnefan

Grabbing a door handle to find it is slippery


----------



## morbidmike

chunks in your milk


----------



## Rahnefan

The cat snoozing on your chest sticks his paw on your mouth!


----------



## Goblin

Too more gore and not enough plot in a movie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Realizing that the salad you just picked from the garden and washed oh, so carefully still had a bug in it... one that you just ate... eeewwwww!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

morbid mike said:


> chunks in your milk


Chunky milk coming out your nose


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Rahnefan said:


> The cat snoozing on your chest sticks his paw on your mouth!


or decides to sit on your face:zombie:


----------



## Goblin

Somebody eating live worms


----------



## PirateLady

biting into an apple and seeing only half a worm in it....


----------



## PirateLady

stepping in what you think is squishy mud and finding out it's not LOL


----------



## badger

Used (and full) diapers left along the side of the road...


----------



## PirateLady

some of the people who visit walmart. LOL


----------



## Goblin

People eating live snails


----------



## PirateLady

roadkill


----------



## Goblin

Crushed eyeballs


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The ear wax I pulled out of somebody's ear today


----------



## Evil Andrew

People who wear spandex on a hot summer day.....


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a jellyfish


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Planters Warts


----------



## debbie5

cutting out hair that is tangled around the vacuum cleaner's brush...(is this one of those tasks that no MAN has ever done?? Like washing the outside of the kitchen garbage can?? )


----------



## Ramonadona

When my husband says: "Don't flush...I'm next."


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a bug barefoot


----------



## Hairazor

When you take a drink of milk or whatever and sneeze before you get a chance to swallow


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Cleaning out the cat litter box.


----------



## Goblin

Changing a baby's diaper


----------



## Hairazor

Stepping in gum someone spit on the sidewalk!


----------



## Goblin

Someone throws up on your shoes


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Random dirty band-aids.


----------



## Goblin

Guts hanging out of a wound


----------



## ladysherry

an oozing wound


----------



## Goblin

Vomit


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Realizing your husband stepped in dog doo and is still wearing his shoes in the house!


----------



## Goblin

An eyeball popping out of it's socket


----------



## Hairazor

When N. Fantom posted this in Caption the Avatar:

"Haha. Just picturing the "hair gel"scene from there's something about Mary"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Squished animals on the road...so sad and squishy...


----------



## Zurgh

The stench of someone who hasn't showered in a reek, er, week.


----------



## graveyardmaster

cleaning up whats left of the mouse that your cat has just torn to shreds


----------



## Spooky1

Walking barefooted in the back yard at night and stepping on a slug


----------



## TarotByTara

Biting into something and realizing it's full of furry mold.


----------



## aquariumreef

The smell of week old milk that's clumpy in the sink.


----------



## Copchick

When your dog goes outside for the last time at night and rolls in something that is dead, slimey and oh so smelly!


----------



## deadlyivy

My friend having a cold on Halloween and sneezing a pile of goo we snot into his mask, and he had to peel it off his face with snot running down.... oh oh I just thew up a little in my mouth again thinking about it.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Restaurant employees that _don't _wash their hands......


----------



## Goblin

stepping on a jellyfish


----------



## Copchick

Seems not alot can make me go ewwww these days, but how about when you watch a very frisky cat stalk, catch, and eat a garter snake...only to throw it all back up!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wondering if your hotel room has bed bugs...


----------



## Ramonadona

Knowing all the stuff that has to be cleaned up in hotel rooms before the next guest stays in the room...makes it real hard to stay in hotels! Ewwwww!


----------



## Goblin

A Tom Cruise movie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A compound fracture...where the bone sticks through the skin......


----------



## Alkonost

Looking at your dog and realizing there's cat litter on his nose.


----------



## awokennightmare

Spider....!


----------



## scareme

Dingle berries on the dog's butt.


----------



## awokennightmare

An attic full of mice


----------



## scareme

Fellow Wal-Mart shoppers.


----------



## awokennightmare

moldy food!


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a jellyfish


----------



## Copchick

Seeing the mangled hand of a crew member on last nights episode of Deadliest Catch.


----------



## scareme

^ Ewww, that was gross

Cleaning the litter box.


----------



## Goblin

Changing a diaper


----------



## DandyBrit

Burying a dead swan recently and the head and neck coming off when I made the mistake of pulling the bird with them (p.s it was also maggoty and stunk to high heaven)


----------



## Hairazor

Eeeww, just thinking about what she ^ said!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bubble of snot hanging out someone's nose


----------



## Goblin

An eyeball pooping out of it's socket


----------



## DandyBrit

Yep - I think a pooping eyeball would make me go Ewww.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

How about...


----------



## Zurgh

Necrotic open wounds


----------



## Goblin

Maggots in a wound


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pulling the maggots off your own necrotic wound, and eating them : )

(technically, is that self cannibalism ?)


----------



## kevin242

people who hock lugies at the gas station and spit them where people walk...


----------



## Hairazor

People who pick their scabs off then eat them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^reading that post


----------



## Copchick

Hearing the crunch when stepping on a nice, hard, fat bug. Eww.


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a jellyfish


----------



## Evil Andrew

jellyfish shish kabobs


----------



## Hairazor

The glob of gunk that comes out of a plugged drain


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Copchick

Bedpans


----------



## Goblin

Someone sprayed by a skunk


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have a friend who separates her eyelashes with a safety pin. Every time I see her put on makeup I flinch.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Musk flavored lifesavors


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a bug barefoot


----------



## Evil Andrew

The white milky fluid inside androids tha spills all over when they are decapitated.....


----------



## Copchick

Your toes finding a wet hairball on the carpet in the middle fo the night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Being downwind of a pig farm


----------



## scareme

What ever I just coughed up.


----------



## Goblin

Watching a spider eat a bug


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Movie theater bathrooms


----------



## RoxyBlue

^as well as gas station bathrooms


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ dive bar bathrooms


----------



## drevilstein

the feel of fresh dog poop squishing between your toes


----------



## Goblin

Stepping on a bug barefoot


----------



## ghostgirl

2 year old with a sinus infection


----------



## RoxyBlue

maggots in a rotting carcass


----------



## ghostgirl

dog farts


----------



## RoxyBlue

old dog's breath


----------



## RoxyBlue

...an unflushed toilet at the rest stop.


----------

